# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Futari Wa Milky Holmes (Anime review)

## TheDanishGuy

Time to put on your detective caps, this is We Are Milky Holmes!

Kazumi-chan and her friend Alice decide one day to become vigilante detectives under the name of Feathers, since they are a great team, but don't have the license from the Academy just yet.

They are a perky bunch, and probably one of the few protagonists to also be fangirls. Their object of adoration is the eponymous Milky Holmes, a group of top-knack detectives.

I like the setup of the episodes, as there is technically no filler episodes. Even the filler is world-building in a way.

It explains about Toys, special powers that only Detectives and Phantom Thieves possess. 

They come in all shapes and power levels, and the only restriction is that Police Officers aren't allowed to have them.

I assume this is because they need to be able to make arrests and such on their own merit, although it is never explained.

Speaking of unexplained, this anime at some points assume that you have already seen the two series that come before it.

Since I go in blind on most of my animes, this was a fact I only later got aware of.

While it's not a terrible offender (See Black Rock Shooter for that) it left me a little confused. But thanks to this, I really want to check out the other animes.

*Final Score*: 8/10

(*There usually is a picture here, but I couldn't find any with Alice and Kazumi in them, only the Milkies themselves*)

*Final Thoughts*: As I said, it's the third in a series, so be wary of that before going in. The lack of explaination of some things might be too much.

That being said, if you need a surprisingly dark story with a couple of cute characters, give it a watch.

Especially for the side characters. Keep an eye out for a short, F-bomb dropping police officer. That's all I'll say.

TAGS: Drama, Mystery, Funny

----------


## visitor

hehe too bad with the picture, we have to imagine it  :Big Grin:  
I would love to see something else than a review from you. 
I have asked you before, but it seems you ignored my question  :Frown:  , what is your favorite anime overall and what anime are you looking forward to in time coming?

Do you watch something other than anime? like sci fi? Personally I loved stargate Universe, too bad they cancelled it.

----------


## TheDanishGuy

Whoops, I'm sorry if I haven't seen it. I've been busy as heck IRL, so this site took a back seat.

I am really looking forward to the development of Millitary and Cute High Defense Force. My favorite overall, like most 90's Kids, is Dragon Ball. Man, did they ever get things right, despite the constant fillers.

And yeah, I pretty much watch sci-fi exclusively. Orphan Black, Doctor Who, and a bit of Star Trek: Next Generation (Q FTW, btw!). Never got into Firefly, but it's next on my list.

And who can forget the glory that is HHG2TG? 

When it's not either of those, it's good to fall back on the old-fashioned Fantasy genre. Really need to give LOTR a go some day. It's just sitting imposingly on my shelf atm.

~ TDG

----------

